# my front yard



## julie (Oct 16, 2007)

I just thought I'ld share some pics of what I have done so far. It's not complete yet!! Hope ya enjoy.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Great!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like! Keep goin'!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looking really nice.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I like the big clown. Is that a hanger?


----------



## julie (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thanks!!*

The clown is made of wood stands about 7ft tall. I do everything with wood and then after halloween we burn it all and start over again the following year. I use table clothes to cover and make clothes out of for the big guys. I have another big guy but it has been SOOO windy here he got damaged so 'I'll be fixin him up this weekend.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very cool, keep up the great work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics
I like that bat guy in the background there.
burn it yikes!! as much as i like to burn I don't know if I could burn my stuff unless it was wrecked.


----------

